# Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand



## brudie65 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich fliege mit Familie nächste Woche nach Bulgarien, Burgas, Sonnenstrand, Hotel direkt am Meer. 

Nun kam mir ein Gedanke:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Meeresangeln am schwarzen Meer in Sonnenstrand? Besteht dort überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu angeln, macht es Sinn??
Was gibt es für Vorschriften (die bulgarischen Knäste sollebn ja nicht so einladend sein)??

Lohnt es sich ein oder zwei Brandungsruten einzupacken?

Unser Hotel (Burgas Beach) liegt wie gesagt direkt am Strand, und direkt vorm Hotel befindet sich wohl ein sehr langer Steg (Google Earth). 
Es ist etwas kurzfristig mit meiner Frage, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen, vielen Dank im Voraus, freue mich über jeden Eintrag ! ! !

#h


----------



## zulu (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

Das meer vor gold- und sonnenstrand würde ich persönlich als äußerst stenök bezeichnen.
Willst du kurzweil an dem steg nimm dir heringspaternoster und eine 3 meterrute (teleskop) mit ner kleinen rolle mit 25er  mono drauf mit. 
Am späten nachmittag gehts dann los.
Dann kannst du mit den einheimischen wetteifern.
Macht richtig spass und die mini-scads sind gebraten eine delikatesse.

Wenn ich an das essen dort denke läuft mis sowieso das wasser.......

Vergiss schnorchel und brille nicht, es gibt riesige schnecken
zu sehen. 
Die miesmuscheln sind da auch gigantisch, vor allem am goldstrand links.
Sonst ist es aber wirklich steno.

Bin mal gespannt was du berichtest, wenn du zurück bist.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## brudie65 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

equipment leihen dort ist wohl nicht möglich, oder ???


----------



## zulu (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

Da habe ich leider keine ahnung.
Im prinzip reicht auch irgend  ein langer stekken,
den du dir vor ort besorgen kannst.
Also eine improvisierte stippe , so 2-3 meter lang,
haselrute oder ähnliches.
Dann müsstest du nur die heringspaternoster und 
ein paar meter schnur einpacken.

|bla:

Z.


----------



## Bl4ckJack (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

Servus, war letzte Woche am Goldstrand und da hab ich nicht die großen Angelmöglichlkeiten gesehen(bis auf einen kleinen Steg, der aber iwie abgesperrt war).
Es besteht allerdings auch noch die Möglichkeit direkt vom Hotel oder an der Promenade Fahrten aufs schwarze Meer zu buchen. Der Vorteil ist, dass wenn du einen Fisch fängst, dieser dir auch direkt auf dem Kutter zubereitet wird (was vom großen Vorteil ist, da man ja normalerweise keine eigene Küche im Hotel hat!). Die Aktion im Hotel zu buchen ist aber günstiger. An der Promenade kostets ca. 48 Leva.

Mfg BlackJack


----------



## jvonzun (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

hallo,
war schon 2 mal in bulgarien und ging immer zum hafen und suchte mir einen einheimischen fischer mit einem boot. wir angelten in 5-10m wassertiefe mit kleinen haken und fischfetzen auf eine kleine fischart (max. 10-15cm),die am boden lebt.was anderes erwischten wir nie.da die angler kaum deutsch konnten, war es schwierig,sie zu fragen,ob es auch noch andere und grössere arten gibt.
keine touriboote mieten,viel zu teuer!


----------



## brudie65 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

... finde es wirklich super, hier auf so viel resonanz zu stossen und freue mich auf weitere meldungen, danke.....


----------



## Bl4ckJack (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

Jau deswegen habe ich auch ja gesagt, dass wenn man es macht am besten vom Hotel aus (möchte mich nicht vertun, aber meine, dass es sogar nur 30 Leva gekostet hat. Also im Vergleich zu den Touri booten günstiger, allerdings hat man da noch Verpflegung und Getränke incl.)
Aber mit nem einheimischen Fischer rauszufahren, da bin ich leider nicht drauf gekommen :q

Mfg Bl4ckJack


----------



## bacalao (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

!Hallo Kolegen!

Nächste Woche werde ich nach Sonnenstrand in Bulgarien fahren.
Ich wollte gerne wissen wer dort gewessen ist. Gibt es dort Kuter für Hochseeangeln, und wieviel kostet es?
Was für Fische gibt es dort? 
Ich bedanke mich für eure Information.


----------



## brudie65 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

also ich war ja vor eineinhalb wochen dort. ich hab letztlich dann doch nicht geangelt, man sieht eigentlich vom strand auch niemanden....

kutterfahrten werden angeboten, aber wohl nicht überall, mußte mal schauen, hab solche werbesechilder dort gesehen. was es kostet, was man fängt -- keine ahnung

aber freu dich auf einen tollen urlaub, sonnenstrand ist wirkloich tolll.


----------



## zulu (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

Schade, das es nicht geklappt hat mit dem angeln.
Ich war ja auch in goldstrand und da war es jeden abend ein kleines fest am steg.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Bulgarien - Sonnenstrand*

Hi! Bei den Kutterfahrten fischt man da auf Ziegen - die stehen über Tag am Grund und steigen am Abend auf an die Oberfläche.
Petri!


----------

